# My Horses :)



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Introducing two my horses...

Jackson 17.2 6yo Warmblood, owned for 1.5 years 









Georgie rising 3yo Trakehner hoping to make 16.3/17.0, owned since a yearling and known since birth.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww they are both adorable...great pics hun thanks for sharing x


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

They're beautiful!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

They are beautiful - Jackson is stunning!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my, but Jackson is totally gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Can't wait to see how Georgie comes on with age too!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ah they look so happy and healthy,lovely


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

lovely ! 


id love a pure bred warmblood  spesh one at 17hh+ amazing


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone 

They're a fab pair, a lot of work! But I think it's worth it.

A new one of Jackson in some yummy blue matchy matchy gear


----------



## Sarah89 (May 5, 2013)

Aww they are both so handsome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## charlie z (May 14, 2012)

Beauties:biggrin:


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Jackson :001_tt1:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Your horses are both very handsome!

Jackson's markings are beautiful, and he looks great in blue!


----------



## robinsons (Feb 21, 2014)

All of them are very cute and lovely!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not particularly a horse person but I always stop and pat them when I pass them in the fields. They are such beautiful animals, I really wish I had learnt to ride. Your two are really stunning, you can see the power and strength they have, Jackson looks fab in blue


----------



## crumpet (Dec 3, 2014)

lovely photos


----------

